# Good progress today



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This project is designed by Dirk Boelman and I've been working on it for a while now. Today I made some significant progress. I'm hoping that I will be finished tomorrow, although the finish cannot be applied until the spring, at least the build will be done.

I will hopefully post photos of the finished clock tomorrow.

Ken


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow! How cool is that. How many hours do you have in it? 

Jeff


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I'm not sure how much time I have in this one. This project has slowly been coming together for a very long time. I actually started it over 2 years ago but it keeps getting benched for other projects, one of which was building my shop and renovating my basement. I finally (over the past few weeks) decided that it was time to buckle down and get this one done. I love making larger projects like this one and the assembly and detail cutting is taking far longer than I had anticipated. It's a good thing that I truly enjoy doing it. I was hoping to have this one done last week. Maybe this week will see the completion.
Ken


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Holy cow, Ken! That clock is amazing. I don't care how long it's taken you so far ... that is one very cool looking piece that shows some serious dang talent!

I love making dust, but I know for a fact I could not muster the patience to put one of those together from scratch.

Way to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

sweat. great job, as usual.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. Dirk has designed some very intricate patterns over the years. WHen I still had my scroll saw it was nothing to sit down at it and the next thing I knew 5 hours had passed by. I really need to get another one, great stress reliever


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ken,
Your work always amazes me, the clock looks fantastic :thumbsup:. Please post completed pictures of finished project.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ken,

You are always outdoing yourself. That clock is ultra cool. The proportions are great. Seeing it finished will be a treat (for you too I bet). How tall is it? Looks to be over 2'.












 









.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Seeing it finished will be a treat (for you too I bet). How tall is it? Looks to be over 2'.


Seeing it finished, for me, is usually bitter sweet. I love the finished product but it's a sad day when I can no longer work on it. All in all, when this one is finished, it will be just over 3' tall. I'll be sure to post some photos after todays shop visit.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

that is awesome. why do you have to wait to put the finish on and what are you going to finish it with? that project took some serious attention to detail. great job


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I have to wait to apply the finish for several reasons. With fretwork like this, the only way to apply the finish is spraying it on. The problem is that I only get to my shop once or twice a week and the temperature drops considerably during the week. I fear that the change in temperature will effect the finish. As well, the only source of heat in my shop is a wood stove and spraying a combustable substance around with a fire in the stove just wouldn't be good.  I don't have a spray booth or any means to vent the vapours. I'll wait until spring, spray the piece outside and bring it into the shop to dry when the temperature in there is more stable. I've waited this long for this piece to be finished, another couple of months wont kill me........much. :laughing:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW!!! Just Wow! That's a heck of a clock. With a clock like that,,,,,,,,,, I don't think I'd ever know the time,,,,,,,,,,,, so much more cool stuff to look at. Spectacular, Ken.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Ken, That is so cool! Excellent craftsmanship as usual. That's an ambitious undertaking. I can't wait to see the finish on it. Nicely done.

Ben


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've said it before but I'll say it again: you're the guy that made me realize scrolling is every bit an art form as fine woodworking. It takes a special skill set to do the things on the level you do. Can't wait to see it completed. 

You haven't mentioned who the lucky recipient will be. My guess is Mr. & Mrs. Kenbo. I know I wouldn't be able to let go of it after all that effort. 







.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Unbelievable work Ken!! I would be in an insane asylum before I got that far. Is that styled somewhat after Big Ben?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Thank you everyone*

Thanks for all the kind words guys. This is the wooden version of the Big Ben tower. I got a lot more done on this one today, but still not finished. Dang it, I have to spend another day in the shop. :thumbsup:
There are only about 2 more pieces to add to the top, and the I have to cut and apply all of the dormers. Hopefully all will go well.
Today was another awesome day.
Ken


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is awesome Ken, :yes: will it be a light or darker finish?


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude, you might seriously get knighted when that's finished. It's another one of those projects of yours that just makes me stare in appreciation.


Rob


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Ken, that is amazing to me! Very very cool!!! Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

That's gorgeous Ken. What kind of finish are you doing after the tundra


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

This is soooo gooood!It should be on display over in London.You could get a ton of dough for it in the U.K.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> That's gorgeous Ken. What kind of finish are you doing after the tundra


Sorry saw the answer for some reason just your initial post came up on my phone


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken that is awesome. Looks to be maybe two different kinds of woods. What are they? Are some woods better for scroll work?

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jdixon said:


> Looks to be maybe two different kinds of woods. What are they? Are some woods better for scroll work?
> 
> John


 


There are 2 different types of wood here John. Red Oak and Poplar. If I had it back, I may not have chosen poplar do to it's fragile nature. Some of the pieces are only 1/8" thick and I worry that they might be broken in a short period of time. For finer, more detail pieces like this one and some of my other stuff, the harder woods are definitely the choice for scrolling although I have done intricate work in everything from oak and maple to pine and even MDF.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job Ken! That is truly a project to be proud of. I've been wondering what you've been up to lately. I'm ashamed to say I haven't fired up my scroll saw in a couple of months. It's either been too blasted cold in the garage or something unexpected comes up. Lame excuses, I know. Time to look over some patterns in my magazines and get inspired again. Your clock just might be the stimulus I need.


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

wow! 

Does it fit together mechanically like a puzzle? or are the tiny pieces glued on the outside surface? Do you use a needle to apply the glue to keep from having it squash out every time you add a piece?

Fantastic job!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jacobsk said:


> wow!
> 
> Does it fit together mechanically like a puzzle? or are the tiny pieces glued on the outside surface? Do you use a needle to apply the glue to keep from having it squash out every time you add a piece?
> 
> Fantastic job!


 
Other clocks that I have done fit together like puzzles, but this one is all glue joints. I used some dowels to aide in centering the layers. Each little piece is glued in place in layers to form the final piece. I brush on the glue for some parts and for others, I have a small bellow type glue injector that I use to apply smaller amounts of glue. In some areas where there isn't much material to get a good glue surface, I use CA glue. There are those tiimes that glue does squash out the sides, and for that reason, I keep a jar of clean water and a box of Q-tips beside me to clean up the squash out. (I like your word "squash") Thanks for the kind words guys. It is much appreciated.
Ken


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful piece of work...I looked up patience in the dictionary and there was a picture of you standing beside your clock.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Kenbo, 
I've got only two words for you: ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC. (yes, I'm yelling)


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Keeps getting better and more impressive each time I look at it! You really need a video series or at least a spread in a magazine with work like that!! 

Amazing!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Will you add little pigeons? Totally awesome! (Eyes are tired just thinking about all that scroll work)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Finally done.*

Well, today was another awesome day in the shop. The fire was going, and the temperature outside was a nasty minus twenty something. I started off by doing the finishing touches on the top of the clock including the dormers and the final pieces for the top.











As I said before, the wood stove was blazing away and I thought why waste it, so I threw an iron frying pan on the stove and took a little break to cook some lunch. :thumbsup:












After lunch, I was able to finish the clock. In the spring, I will be applying the finish and installing the windows in the lower half. I intend to have the lower half light up. 





















I will be sure to post the final product in the spring, but for now, the build is done. I'm very pleased with it and had a blast. Thanks for looking.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Ken, 

You sure don't any suggestions from me on the clock, but when a Texan sees a skillet not being used properly he can't keep quiet. Teflon (which is a trade name) and all the other "no stick" stuff is terrible for your health, but a properly seasoned cast iron skillet can give you just as good results without all the chemical poisoning which they claim you don't get (which you definitely do). Never mind the "studies" that say cast is bad for you, those were funded by DuPont through back-door grants. :yes:

All ya got to do is coat it thick with veggie oil inside and out (real important to do the outside too) and stick it in your oven at 300º for one hour. Put it on the middle rack and a pan on the bottom rack to catch the drips. That's it. Properly handled between cookings you can get several stick-free uses out of it. Many if you're very frugal and plan your meals. Eggs for instance; eggs will leave a little trace even on a fresh seasoned pan, but after your meal just add a little oil (inside) and moderate heat (eat fast enough and you don't need to add heat again) a little salt, and wipe it all out. Good as new. 

Neglecting your cast iron skillet is a felony in Texas. You get caught with a skillet looking and performing like that and you'll have a trade some kind of fancy clock to make bail. :shifty:








.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice TT. I am a big fan of the cast iron skillet and season mine regularly. Breakfast just isnt' the same unless it's cooked in a cast iron. I was not impressed when my grilled cheese stuck! :furious: I should have know right away by looking at it, but I guess I had other things on my mind. Turns out that my daughter (trying to be nice) did the dishes and washed the cast iron with soap and water and destroyed the seasoning that I had left in the pan. :thumbdown: I guess I can't get mad, she didn't know any better and was trying to do me a favour. I have a cast iron pan at the cottage that is more a better non stick surface than any teflon crap. I actually make wooden scrapers out of 1/4" oak stock for cleaning a cast iron pan. They are great. Coat them every once in a while with mineral oil and they stay good as new.
Thanks again for the advice. Sounds like you are as big a fan of the iron as I am. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Just curious...where does such an impressive project live when finished?


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, that is fantastic. Will I be able to buy the Snap-Tite model version at Michael's soon?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Lol*



anoldlady said:


> Wow, that is fantastic. Will I be able to buy the Snap-Tite model version at Michael's soon?


 
Probably, but it will still be Chinese made and not good ole American Craftsmanship.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I love cast iron too, and I know someone (not me!) that burned down their kitchen seasoning it. Any rookies out there that may stumble by this thread, you can always do a 2nd coat, so easy on the oil before baking.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Amen*



texastimbers said:


> hey ken,
> 
> you sure don't any suggestions from me on the clock, but when a texan sees a skillet not being used properly he can't keep quiet. Teflon (which is a trade name) and all the other "no stick" stuff is terrible for your health, but a properly seasoned cast iron skillet can give you just as good results without all the chemical poisoning which they claim you don't get (which you definitely do). Never mind the "studies" that say cast is bad for you, those were funded by dupont through back-door grants. :yes:
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## woodknot (Jan 24, 2011)

looking forward to seeing it finish. outstanding. remember time dose not stand still.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

burkhome said:


> Just curious...where does such an impressive project live when finished?


 
I'm not sure. :laughing: At the moment, it is in the living room on the coffee table but I don't really like it there because of my 95 pound dog and her tail. She makes me very nervous. So I'm looking for a new home and I think it will end up on the end table out of harms way. I told my wife that we need to buy a new home to house all of my woodworking projects. I'm thinking that I need to have a sale. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

anoldlady said:


> Wow, that is fantastic. Will I be able to buy the Snap-Tite model version at Michael's soon?


 
:laughing: Somehow, I doubt it. :laughing:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I'm not sure. :laughing: At the moment, it is in the living room on the coffee table but I don't really like it there because of my 95 pound dog and her tail. She makes me very nervous. So I'm looking for a new home and I think it will end up on the end table out of harms way. I told my wife that we need to buy a new home to house all of my woodworking projects. I'm thinking that I need to have a sale. :yes:


That gorgeous clock is for you personally. I'm very jealous can anyone say shoemaker


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

You are one very patient man. Wife and daughter must be very proud. Great work. Looking forward to seeing the finish product.


----------



## tukatuk (Jan 21, 2011)

That's an amazing piece of workmanship, what a beauty. I can't wait to see the finish and it light up.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*The finish is dry*

The finish is dry, the plexi is in place and so are the lights. Sorry about the picture quality, I was having issues. :laughing:



A shot with the lights in the room on............














and a shot with the lights in the room off..............











Hope you like it. Thanks for looking
Ken


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

.............Awesome


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Kenbo, you have more patience than any one I know. Yet another amazing project from you. Absoulutely awesome! Where do you find the time?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

man... The hits just keep coming from Kenbo... Are you retired? lol

~tom


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

That is one nice looking piece.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

*amazing*

Ken, 

Seeing projects like this is exactly the reason I got interested in woodworking. Truly a piece of art, simply amazing!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Stunning. I like building clocks, but I wouldn't even conceive of such a thing... That is just stunning...


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW.......


Yep, that's all I can say is "WOW" Very impressive piece Kenbo!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken,

I am in awe of your abilities as a woodworker. I wouldn't even know where to start with this. The very fine detail.... the accuracy of the repeated motifs.... Just an excellent piece of work. I could see this coming from a computerized gizmo, but to see someone make something like this from hand is inspiring.

Did you use any mechanical tools for this, or just hand tools. I would think with all the intricacies that taking any motorized tool close to it would simply destroy it with one little slip.

I really wish I had your patience to work on something like this..... Maybe someday, but not now.

Keep up the AWEsome work!

Fabian


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I'm always humbled to be complimented by woodworkers as skilled as all of you. I don't consider my work to be anything special, or spectacular. It's just something that I love to do and the compliments from you guys gives me a great sense of pride. Not pride in my work necessarily, but pride to be associated with such a fantastic group of woodworkers as a member of this forum. I thank each and every one of you. :thumbsup:




> Did you use any mechanical tools for this, or just hand tools.


 
The only tool I used for this is my scroll saw. At the moment, I am using an Excalibur EX-30 and I love it. I can't say enough about this saw. I just love it.

Again, thanks for the kind words fellas. It means a lot to me. :yes:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to start calling you the Doctor's Office because you're full of patience... hmmm doesn't quite work when spelled out I suppose.  

How about "you are da man, Ken!" I'm blown away, once again by your talents.


----------



## jolollo (Jan 22, 2011)

Gooooooood


----------

